# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng chào đón lễ Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương tại Nha Trang để được thư giãn với sóng biển, tại vùng đất miền Trung để khám phá các di sản. Hoặc chu du ở Lào - “Vùng đất triệu voi” và thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh của đất nước Australia - Xứ sở của những chú chuột túi Kanguru.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Nha Trang - Waterland Thạch Lâm - Vinpearl Land - Vịnh Nha Phu.*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 2.398.000 VNĐ.Phương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tô.Khởi hành: 29/03/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Phí Waterland, khu tưởng niệm Yersin, tắm khoáng nóng, ghế dù tắm biển Hòn Hèo.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí tự túc ghi trong chương trình và chi phí cá nhân.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Thanh Niên.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An*

Thời gian: 4 ngày.Giá tour: 7.180.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 1, 8, 15, 22, 29/03; 19/12

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Vé cáp treo Bà Nà, thuế VAT và bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: các chi phí cá nhân khác.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Viêng Chăn - Savanakhet - Paske*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêm.Giá tour: 13.900.000 VNĐ (Áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 31/3; 12, 28/4.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh Lào.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Fiditour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Sydney - Blue Mountains - Canberra - Melbourne - Ballarat*

Thời gian: 8 ngày - 7 đêmGiá tour: 56.140.000 VNĐ (Giá khuyến mãi đặc biệt)Phương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 14, 28/3

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi và tàu hỏa tiêu chuẩn quốc tếXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, visa AustraliaChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần Tour.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

